# vaulted ceiling



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

I need to replace the top plate, bottom plate, studs, and window header on an eight foot section of exterior wall that has termite damage. The wall is a bearing wall supporting a vaulted ceiling. 

What is the best way to support that section of roof. I have done a regular truss roof, but not a vaulted ceiling style. To make matters worse, I think I will have to replace the band board in that area as well. Can anyone give me some help with the support issue.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Build a temporary wall up to the load 
Got any pics?
How high is the vaulted ceiling?
What kind of vaulted ceiling?
How long is the wall that needs to be supported and what’s pushing on it?


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

As festerized said, too many variables. You need to post some pics.


----------



## Valuster (Jul 25, 2010)

Temporarily support the floor joist and replace the rim joist/band first. Build the new wall on deck with single top plate ONLY. Cut/pull nails between existing top plates (plan to leave the upper plate for the moment; the nails from the trusses should hold it) and also sole plate nails. Drive new wall into place pushing the old one out as you go. From the outside, lag a 2x10 strongback to top of new wall to support roof so you can pull second top plate out and replace.

Hard to give safe direction without more details. Just make sure its structurally supported all the way through.


----------



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

I will take some pics and post them for you guys. The vaulted ceiling is 8' high at the exterior wall, and I'm not sure how high on the opposing inside wall, maybe 10' or 12'. The room is a dining room. 

The exterior wall is about 12' long with a double window in the middle. the termites ate the top plates from the center of the window all the way to the end of the wall on the right side of the room. so the section that needs replacing is about 8' long.


----------



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help Valuster. The one question I have is that how do I leave the upper top plate attached to the trusses when it is damaged pretty bad from the termites. I doesn't look like there is much left of it.


----------



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

I have another problem. There is a concrete front porch with roof on this house that goes the the length of the wall needing to be replace. There is stucco on the front of the house, which I would not want to disturb if at all possible. The cost of replacing that would really drive the cost up for this repair. 

Man these termites ate the crap out of this house. I think they even got the subfloor under the sole plate of that wall. Not sure on that one but I'd bet on it from the looks of that wall.


----------



## Valuster (Jul 25, 2010)

Has the roof dropped from the structural damage? It might need jacked back up. Its possible you could utilize the front concrete porch to your advantage for temporary support. Can you get to the truss tails thru the soffit and transfer the load with a beam and posts down to the porch? Or you could set up on the inside by giving the floor joists extra support from underneath, and then load the ceiling to the floor at that point.


----------



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

I will find out today if the ceiling has dropped. I think I can get to the trusses for support through the soffet. If I go from inside, how do I get a good bite with the support beam since the ceiling is vaulted? One other question I have if I do the support from outside. Will the tails of the trusses be able to support all that weight while I remove studs and window header for replacement?


----------

